# $10. monthly challenge



## Betty B (Apr 25, 2008)

I see you are preparing to let us sponsor a horse, by name, for $10.00 a month. That is good news!! I hope some pictures and names are available soon.

I do not need a picture of a cleaned up pretty horse. I need a picture of a horse in "need" of some help. Dirty, thin, sores whatever is wrong that is what i need to decide with. I pick a horse that tugs at my heart. I know that the foster home the horse is with will clean it up and vet care will be given. We all look for something different when it comes to helping animals. I keep thinking there is a foster home out there that could use an extra few bucks a month to buy a bale of hay.

Thanks again to you all for all your hard work. Waiting for some pictures




Need not be clean or pretty to apply! Patience is hard to come by.


----------



## C G Minis (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great idea!! Where do I sign up??


----------



## Betty B (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is the web site. Scroll on the left side to current rescues. There are only 4 or 5 pictures there but it is a start to help. I picked mine





CMHR


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 26, 2008)

> I do not need a picture of a cleaned up pretty horse. I need a picture of a horse in "need" of some help. Dirty, thin, sores whatever is wrong that is what i need to decide with.


I totally agree with Betty. We can see pictures of clean pretty horses any time we come to Lil Beginnings. Show us some of those horses who are in need in real untouched/unposed, perhaps unflattering pictures.


----------



## Betty B (Apr 26, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> I totally agree with Betty. We can see pictures of clean pretty horses any time we come to Lil Beginnings. Show us some of those horses who are in need in real untouched/unposed, perhaps unflattering pictures.


Glad i am not the only one standing alone. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 26, 2008)

We have asked all foster homes for photos of all the horses. I am so hoping that we will be able to post them all very soon.

I know that Shannon is working really hard at getting all the updates for everyone as we know it is very important. Thanks for all the support! We sure do appreciate it and we will have those updates I pray within the next week.


----------



## Connie P (May 20, 2008)

We now have page three updated on the website along with photos of more fosters - !! Thank you Shannon and Mona!!!!


----------



## Betty B (May 21, 2008)

Thanks! I am gonna go take a peek right now


----------



## Gini (May 21, 2008)

Betty

Thank you for sponsoring Ripley....





Gini


----------



## Betty B (May 21, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## dreaminmini (May 22, 2008)

I'd like to sponsor Cody...is he still available to sponsor? If he is being sponsored is there a way to tell who isn't, or are all the donations divided up equally?

I have to load my credit card. My donation should come through Monday.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (May 22, 2008)

I just made a donation for Candy. I think she is beautiful!! Where is she being fostered at right now?


----------



## Connie P (May 22, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO ALL WHOM HAVE CHOSEN TO SPONSOR A FOSTER HORSE! YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL!!!




















Terri,

Candy is in Iowa - you will receive a sponsor letter the 1st of the month with an update on her for being so kind as to sponsor her!





dreaminmini - Cody is available for sponsorship - all the horses listed will need sponsors until they are adopted - we really appreciate all our sponsors!!


----------



## dreaminmini (May 22, 2008)

Yah! Expect my money through paypal on Monday!!

Just curious, are these guys all from the same farm or from various situations? Where is Cody located?


----------



## dreaminmini (May 26, 2008)

Hi, I just made my $10 donation thru paypal but I got a message that said that the email address was not registered but they are sending an email to explain what to do. Did I do something wrong? I triple checked the address and am sure I typed it in properly. If you don't see it please PM me and hopefully we will figure it out.


----------



## Connie P (May 26, 2008)

Cody is currently being fostered in Illinois. The rescue horses come from all areas and all different circumstances.

I have no clue why your donation is not going through. I will email Gini and see if she can figure it out.

Thank you so much again - What a great group of people!!


----------



## Gini (May 26, 2008)

dreaminmini said:


> Hi, I just made my $10 donation thru paypal but I got a message that said that the email address was not registered but they are sending an email to explain what to do. Did I do something wrong? I triple checked the address and am sure I typed it in properly. If you don't see it please PM me and hopefully we will figure it out.


I am checking on it. It might possibly be the weekend and also the holiday here... Let's give it a few more days and try again. There were some other people who tried and had the same problem and a few days later it went thru.

Thank you for helping with these guys. CMHR really appreciates everything all of you are doing for the rescues!





Gini


----------



## virginia (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE you guys!!

Ginny, President, CMHR


----------



## dreaminmini (May 31, 2008)

Hi Gini, Did you get the $10 yet? If you need it I can PM or email the transaction/confirmation#. Could it be because I used a credit card...does that work differently? Sorry, not very familiar with paypal...only used a few times but worked okay for another donation I sent.


----------



## Gini (May 31, 2008)

Hi we havent received it yet. I couldn't use my credit card but used my debit card accoun. It comes right=

out that way. Try that and let me know. Thanks...

Gini



dreaminmini said:


> Hi Gini, Did you get the $10 yet? If you need it I can PM or email the transaction/confirmation#. Could it be because I used a credit card...does that work differently? Sorry, not very familiar with paypal...only used a few times but worked okay for another donation I sent.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. I apparently misspelled the address (I put in an extra "s") Sorry for the mistake, my eyes are the not same as they used to be...I would have sworn that it was right and I did triple check it!




OH! Anyway, we are fixing it now so hopefully later today or tomorrow morning you should see Cody's money. Again, I apologize for the screw up.


----------



## Gini (Jun 9, 2008)

dreaminmini said:


> Sorry for the delay. I apparently misspelled the address (I put in an extra "s") Sorry for the mistake, my eyes are the not same as they used to be...I would have sworn that it was right and I did triple check it!
> 
> 
> 
> OH! Anyway, we are fixing it now so hopefully later today or tomorrow morning you should see Cody's money. Again, I apologize for the screw up.



Thank you so much!!!!!!!

You all are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty sure it worked.



Shows my transaction as completed instead of unclaimed like last time. Again sorry for the mix up, give Cody my apologies


----------



## Gini (Jun 12, 2008)

It came thru.... Thank you!!!!

Gini


----------

